# Whatever happened to jetski brian



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Anyone ever hear from that guy? He hardly ever post any more.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe he has been posting in the boating board......Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There's a bird involved apparently


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

A couple. Sorry to bore you but the fishing is slow. That is obvious.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah fishing for me is at a stand still, I go visit my rods now and then.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

I seen you on the chick yesterday brian that was me you were talkin to in the polar by the bridge. we didn't get anything yesterday except maybe a bite!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I don't think most people find anything boring about your eagles and other wildlife. Keep them coming.


----------

